# Donnerbogen, die Reise beginnt!



## jayblastone (29. Oktober 2017)

*Hallo zusammen*

 

Meine Name ist Marco aka JayBlastOne oder kurz jaY. Ich spiele WoW nun seit der ersten Beta, hatte zwar immer mal wieder kleinere UNterbrüche habe aber alle Addons soweit gespielt und einen grossen Teil des Contents dieses Spiels gesehen. Seit 2015 bin ich leidenschaftlicher Youtuber, mache immer mal wieder #letsplays oder andere sachen. Aber hauptsächlich Gaming Content.

 

Nun aber zum eigentlichen Thema! Mich hat die Lust gepackt, wieder einmal einen Wow Charakter von LvL 1 an zu spielen. Das Spiel zu geniessen und mich durch die alten Länder lvln und questen. Sicherlich werde ich auch ab und zu Instanzen besuchen, aber hauptsächlich möchte ich die alten Gebiete wieder einmal sehen und bereisen.

 

Das ganze verpacke ich in einem Youtube letsplay, und hoffe auf ein paar Besucher die sich das ganze anschauen werden. Es hat sicherlich für alle was, für Neulinge (sofern es die noch gibt) für Spieler die schon seit jeher dabei sind aber die alten Gebiete einmal wieder sehen möchten. Für Horde Spieler und Jäger, aber natürlich auch für alle anderen.

 

Ich werde auch immer wieder Interaktionen mit meinen Zuschauern durchführen. Zum Beispiel welche Berufe soll denn Donnerbogen ausüben, oder in welches Gebiet geht es als nächstes? So oder so ich würde mich freuen ein paar neue Gesichter begrüssen zu können und ich hoffe ihr habt Spass mit dieser Serie:

 

 

https://youtu.be/Uufh0E9GmUE​ 

 

Cheers jaY


----------



## jayblastone (1. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen

 

Es ist soweit, endlich erreichen wir das erste Dorf. Donnerbogen erreicht das Dorf der Bluthufe!

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayF5fbefCHc​ ​ ​


----------



## jayblastone (4. November 2017)

Die Reise geht weiter. Donnerbogen erlernt seine Berufe und erkundet Mulgore weiter.

 

https://youtu.be/ukVFMfH-9DA​


----------



## jayblastone (8. November 2017)

Donnerbogen zieht weiter in Richtung Donnerfels. Die Hauptstadt der Tauren rückt immer näher!

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_iCnUUcB3k​


----------



## jayblastone (12. November 2017)

Weiter geht die Reise mit Donnerbogen. Wir erreichen Donnerfels.

(in dieser episode mit facecam, Frage? Lieber mit oder Ohne Cam?)

 

https://youtu.be/yP6hFlRGn80​


----------



## jayblastone (15. November 2017)

Die Reise geht weiter. Donnerbogen erreicht Orgrimmar:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu9hEJpFd5Q​


----------



## jayblastone (18. November 2017)

Donnerbogen reist weiter! Und nächste Woche gibt es gleich 3 weitere Videos! Inklusive die erste Instanz. Viel Spass:

 

https://youtu.be/_jelbQu7-ZA​


----------



## jayblastone (20. November 2017)

Diese Woche gibt es für alle Donnerbogen Fans Grund zum Jubeln! Warum? Nun es geht in die ersten Instanzen und es gibt diese Woche gleich Drei neue Folgen. Die erste gibt es Heute!

 

Donnerbogen macht sich auf den Weg in die Todesminen. Die erste Instanz ruft!

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijpfBFQ2nNA​ ​Viel Spass​


----------



## jayblastone (22. November 2017)

Aua! Raptoren beissen! Donnerbogen stellt dies in der aktuellen Folge fest! Eine Horde kleiner Raptoren wollen befreit werden!

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvHsy7wQE3w​


----------



## jayblastone (24. November 2017)

Wow das geht fix. Wir befinden uns bereits in Folge 10! Und heute geht es unter anderem in die Zweite Instanz:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hvo8GKRPX0​


----------



## jayblastone (25. November 2017)

Die Reise geht weiter. Und passend zum Wetter in der Schweiz Regnet es auch in der heutigen Folge ordentlich 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hqlhown7sck​


----------



## jayblastone (27. November 2017)

In der Heutigen Folge bucht Donnerbogen mal eben ein paar Flüge, und merkt dass die einen Ideen doch nicht immer die besten sind:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7etjCgdut5w​


----------



## jayblastone (29. November 2017)

Heute geht die Reise weiter. Dieses Mal verschlägt es Donnerbogen in eine weitere Instanz:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdDLW3n2dc0​


----------



## jayblastone (1. Dezember 2017)

Im Eschental Elfen klatschen! Oder wie man das Eschental von Nachtelfen befreit!

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvfFOwCN72E​


----------



## jayblastone (3. Dezember 2017)

In der neusten Folge mit Donnerbogen, machen wir alles getreu dem Motto Doppelt gemoppelt hält besser  Wir kämpfen mit Quest, Verständnis und System Problemen 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ry08NCQVk_4​


----------



## jayblastone (4. Dezember 2017)

Heute wird es Ölig! Donnerbogen liebt es Heiss und Fettig oder so 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALiHQCyKscc​


----------



## jayblastone (6. Dezember 2017)

Donnerbogen fühlt sich beobachtet! Die Reise geht dennoch weiter:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D30224-UxSY​


----------



## jayblastone (8. Dezember 2017)

Donnerbogen reist in ein neues Gebiet! Welches? Erfahrt ihr im Video:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIx_F7fkauo​


----------



## jayblastone (10. Dezember 2017)

In der aktuellen Folge gibt es Fischsteaks und mehr 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIB8lBT3iKQ​


----------



## jayblastone (11. Dezember 2017)

In der heutigen Folge mischt Donnerbogen einmal die Allianz auf!

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR2HY_8CZLw​ ​


----------



## jayblastone (13. Dezember 2017)

In der neusten Folge, erreicht Donnerbogen zum ersten Mal das Scharlachrote Kloster!

Ob das gut geht? 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12fMs7EEOMY​


----------



## jayblastone (15. Dezember 2017)

Donnerbogen reist weiter, in eine Region die er früher ganz anders in Erinnerung hatte. Willkommen im Südlichen Brachland:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQ47JiKkeXo​


----------



## jayblastone (18. Dezember 2017)

Und weiter geht die Reise von Donnerbogen. Immer mehr geht es nun in Richtung Süden! Und alte Erinnerungen kommen Hoch:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUk8Cu1C-qY​


----------



## jayblastone (20. Dezember 2017)

Im Südlichen Brachland gibt es Action!

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzSNy54OUR8​


----------

